# $550 water bill



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 8, 2021)

So I found out the property has a $550 outstanding water bill. I'm gonna go down to the city try to pay the bill. I talked to lady from the water service and said I can only pay in person and that I could set it up in a different account. 
I think I'm gonna go ahead and pay the $550 water bill. It's a perfect squat.

Any tips on what I should tell the water utility company when I go down worried they might ask for a deed.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 9, 2021)

I doubt they'd ask for a deed. When you buy a property it takes about 2 months usually for the deed to arrive in the mail, obviously most people want water turned on before then. I'd just go with the ole' "I'm working on the place while the landlord is outta town and need water turned on so I can clean my paint brushes" or whatever.


----------

